# Deer Hunting Results



## nodakoutdoors.com

I thought I'd start the thread before the weekend so when the time comes, we can see how everyone did this year.

Good luck everyone!

:beer:


----------



## MattS

Went hunting this weekend in a youth only hunt didnt get within 500 yards of the deer. HOPefully get em during regular season.


----------



## Duckslayer100

Well...only 4 hours now...just wanted to say...

GOOD LUCK AND BE SAFE!!!!!

Watch for that blaze orange and be sure of your target!!! Let's go out there and thin the herd and make memories in the process. I will be hunting with my cousin...its his first time deer hunting with "the big boys" I can't wait to see how he does.

Talk to you soon and SHOOT STRAIGHT!!!

:sniper:

-Tyler


----------



## zettler

It's 2 PM and no one has gotten lucky with pictures yet! :lol:

I hope you all have a great time, return home safely and bring back lots of memories! :beer:


----------



## browningboy

i saw tons of deer mainly bucks but not the rite one took down a doe half hour till sun down. One guy in my party shot a nice 4x4 that would probably get a 130 on the scale


----------



## zettler

Congrats!


----------



## 264

Hunting sucked, too many Posted signs, and none of the darn things are signed....WTF. Stupid Farmers and land owners not signing and old signs left up, Are they not supposed to be updated every year, signed and dated....grrrrrrr. On the other hand we saw lots of deer but everything was posted and its kinda hard to ask if you can hunt without knowing who owns it.


----------



## MSG Rude

Yup, got my cherry busted yesterday. One of the greatest experience's of my life I'd have to say. Wasn't the biggest, nor the best and probably would score equal that of a jack-a-lope (with out the antlers), but it will be something I will remember the rest of my life.

Got another chance up in Minot this coming weekend. Hope you all are safe and take good, clear shot's and know what's behind the shot at all times.

Rude


----------



## Whelen35

Hey 264, perhaps if people would ask to hunt land before the season started you would have better results. As a "stupid" farmer and landowner in three states, nothing ****** me off more than a consending pissant who comes up to me door with gun in hand and askes if they can chase out the big one they saw go in back of my house. I have several people who hunt my land. They have the dame attitude about deer management as I do, know where people and equipment are, and they all ask me many months in advance so I can plan on where people can go dependant on their needs and skills. People don't post their land to be jerks, they post it for one of two reasons. 1) to manage the deer population on their land as they see fit and controll that by who hunts and what they harvest. 2) somone in the past has done something very wrong to their equipment or property dammaged or disreguarded their property rights and they post the land to keep them out. Try puting more into hunting than driving about and looking for deer to shoot, and you will enjoy the sport much more.


----------



## 264

Sorry Whelen, I didn't mean that "Stupid" comment, I guess I was just being a little upset, yeah i guess i haven't asked too many farmers and or owners of land. You can call me stupid! I am just not accustomed to seeing all the posted land the last couple years as before there never was so much! I would much rather just sit in one spt than drive around but that is all my party wants to do is drive around since some of them are too old or can't walk as well as they used to so they'd rather drive around to find the deer. I do have a couple spots where I may just go and sit by myself! Anyways sorry for my ranting up there and for making me realize a few things! :-?


----------



## Duckslayer100

Well our opener was fantastic! I had my two tags filled by 10 after 12. My uncle missed a couple deer, so he decided to sit in my spot after I drug mine out. He shot a button buck and two does, so he deemed the spot "the triangle of death" The next day my other uncle sat there and shot another deer. 6 deer from the same spot...quite an achievement. Between all of us we had 9 deer out of the same plot of woods by the time me and my uncle took off (since we were both tagged out) Have to say I saw more deer this year than any previous...and its no wonder...I think I saw maybe 4 bucks and 25 does. Hope everyone else had a good time.

-Tyler


----------



## Robert A. Langager

Not really ND related but busted a nice 7 pointer on Friday night here in NC. The LONG version of the story is posted below. Not huge, but my biggest.

[siteimg]2770[/siteimg]

[siteimg]2771[/siteimg]


----------



## Azian

This year I had three tags to fill in Montana. I shot a whitetail doe at 250 yards on the second day and on the 6th day I filled my Mulie doe tag as well as my A-tag with a pretty 4x5 whitetail buck. He is the second biggest one I have shot, but it has a good story to the hunt. If anyone is interested I might tell it in short version. All I have to say for now is that the .300 WSM can make some pretty large holes at the right angle. :beer: 
How can I post the image on the forum???


----------



## Robert A. Langager

Azian said:


> How can I post the image on the forum???


You can upload it to the photo album. Then you insert the following tag into the text of your post:

[siteimg]*picture number*[/siteimg]

Replace the "picture number" with the number assigned to your pic when you upload it. Otherwise, if you have it on another site, you can link to it using this tag:










Robert


----------



## Grouse Hunter

Wow thats a nice buck!!!!! 

well this weekend i was hunting deer and it was 20 minutes before i had to pack the guns in (legal hunting time) and i was alittle dark and their was fog and i was parked in the middle of this big clear cut and and all i could hear was deer walkin around me and then i could see the out line of one then it got closer and it was the biggest doe i have ever seen and i thought to my self i wish this thing would grow antlers lol. but if it wasn't foggy i might have seen a buck and got it curse the fog!!!!! :evil:


----------



## Springer

We hunted Friday and Sunday and our group shot 7 doe and 3 bucks. The bucks were about the same size as Roberts above but all had 8 points. 
Seen a few big ones but didn't get a shot at them as they eluded us in the cattails.
We seen lots of deer around Aneta where we were hunting and were done by 3PM on Sunday. 
I went out by with my boys to a spot where I seen a couple of bucks the week before and we found them feeding in a CRP field feeding and I took a 200 yd shot but couldn't hold steady enough and missed, o-well better luck next year.


----------



## DeltaBoy

Results: 1 mature doe


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

DeltaBoy said:


> Results: 1 mature doe


Let's hold the enthusiasm in check, OK, no one like a gloater!! :lol: :lol:

Passed on 5 bucks this weekend, not quite what I was hoping for. Must admit, hard to concentrate on deer when the honkers are piling in the corn a mile away. 8)


----------



## muskat

Took a really nice 4x4 on saturday, along with a doe.


----------



## HonkerExpress

I got a really nice 5x6 on sunday afternoon, would have been a beautiful buck to put on the wall, but he was tipped in way to far. He was nice and tall, but he was only 11" wide from tip to tip. Dissapointed, when I shot him, I thought it was one of the monster 5x5's we had been chasing. Oh well, always next year. Also a buddy of mine shot a monster 4x4, actually a 4x5 with a 8" drop tine, super heavy, can't get my hand around his rack about half way up, that boy is going on the wall, lol. Oh well, wait again for next year. I will try to get some pictures as soon as they are developed. Laters all.


----------



## DeltaBoy

4Curl...

It was a nice doe! I can't wait till muzzleloader season... I have a buck tag and I plan on putting in the time for the big one. :wink:

I picked up another doe tag today.


----------



## Lvn2Hnt

Shot a nice mature dry doe on Friday, but my mom shot a very nice 4 x 5 with 19 1/2" spread. Haven't gotten it scored yet and will post pics soon. Great buck laying in absolutely no cover.


----------



## goldhunter470

oops... messed up


----------



## goldhunter470

Shot my first buck this weekend. I was also the only one to get a deer in our group. We had some really bad breaks. This is a 3x4 with a broken brow tine. About a 15.5" spread. We also won $125 in the jars at the bar in Souris. Not a bad weekend!!
[siteimg]2805[/siteimg]
[siteimg]2804[/siteimg]
[siteimg]2807[/siteimg][/img][/img]


----------



## DeltaBoy

She had some big boobs yet!

[siteimg]2808[/siteimg]


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

Is that her baby in the background there looking for her mommie?? :lol: :lol:

Just razzin' ya bud, nice job!! :beer:


----------



## DeltaBoy

Her tummy was wide enough for a baby! :wink:


----------



## Azian

Not huge, but pretty!!!05 Whitetail
[siteimg]2812[/siteimg]
[siteimg]2813[/siteimg]
[siteimg]2814[/siteimg][/img]


----------



## tail chaser

Shot my biggest mule deer ever! He's going on the wall if I can get the slit in his throat fixed.  Saw one buck with 4 does, shot the buck he dropped in his tracks and I thought I had made a good shot on him, so I grabbed my pack and left my gun in the rig while my buddy grabbed his gun. When we got within 20 feet of him we saw another buck around the butte, and he emptied his gun and has no more ammo on him while missing him, now the buck I though was dead has come to and is trying to head over the side of the butte 300 feet straight down with only the use of his front legs. instead of waiting for him to die or waiting for my buddy to run 400 yards back to get more ammo I thought the right thing to do was put him down asap. He's not huge and not the biggest I have ever seen but the biggest I have ever harvested. 5 scorable points on each side and well balanced with a spread of 23 inches, not very tall or heavy but clean looking.

For a wild and wacky hunt it was worth it.....vehicle trouble on the way there; bad alternator put us in camp 3 hours late didn't get to set up tent till the next morning. Then on the way back my dad hits a small buck with his van outside of Parshall. While I'm grabbing my pistol to put him out of his misery I see oncoming headlights from an aproching car, I flash my lights on and off to try and stop or alert them of the wounded deer in the road. The car slowed to about 35mhp and drove completly over the poor critter, it looked as if all 4 tires on the car came of the ground, and driver didn't even stop they hit the gas and kept going  The car had to sustain some damage but they just hit the gas?

A hunt I will never forget!

Tail Chaser


----------



## huntin1

I had a doe tag this year and filled it with a nice mature doe. More importantly though, my son Mike got his first buck this year.










He was one happy hunter!

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## woodpecker

zzzzzzz


----------



## dpx814

Well, the weekend was bittersweet for me, bitter still from being turned down for a buck tag and waking up with a cold Friday morning but sweet as I filled both my doe tags and came home Sunday sick but happy. We started in the woods behind our farm right at the strike of noon and by 12:06 after walking 200yds to my post, I shot the first one. One shot, one kill high through the neck. She was small but I wasn't looking for 2 really big ones as I am running short of freezer space. We also kicked up a nice 5X5 160lb and a 5X4 150lb buck that my brother and uncle each took down. So we were off to a good start. By that afternoon we met up with the rest of the crew and pushed out our 140 acre timber at the farm. We took two more bucks out of there about 150lbs each along with another nice body doe. By the end of the day we had 8 deer hanging. Saturday was pretty good, we pushed out a couple large shelterbelts where my dad shot a nice 5X5 but as we were gutting it out, sure enough, "the big boy" was kicked up by another group to our north and ran right by us. My brother tired to shoot but by the time he got up and grabbed his gun it ran right into the shelter belt we had just pushed through and disappeared. After a few more pushes, Saturday ended with a total of 13 deer hanging for the weekend. Sunday was a slow start day as many in our group had things going on at church. I know that the Lord comes first, but who plans potlucks on Deer Opener......Anyway, we went back into our timber and pulled a few more out early in the afternoon with my little brother getting a nice buck however in the process blew the right antler off, well nothing a little duct tape can't fix.....I'll have pictures of that one later. Finally we wrapped up the weekend by going through one more pasture land area which kicked out a buck and doe to my cousins and doe which I wounded and had to track through CRP and finally took down. With the final shot taken at 5:09, I was able to take the first and last deer of opening weekend honors.


----------



## Lvn2Hnt

Great buck my mother shot this weekend.

[siteimg]2829[/siteimg]


----------



## djleye

I shot a 4 x 4 that experienced severe ground shrinkage after it went down. Not a bad deer but a smaller basket rack.
I alsoproceeded to whiff on about a 145 class 4 x 4 that was doing about mach 20 as it went by me. One of the guys in the group showed up late and was posted in the pasture eating a sandwich and he proceeded to whack the big deer I missed!!! Dumb Luck!!! :roll:


----------



## Quackkills9

the snow in the background of some deer posted here... where is the area that has snow? I thought they were gone by now since that crazy snow storm western part of ND had earlier.. there is eventually none here in Minn. By the way, some nice deer. good luck this weekend. :beer:


----------



## Springer

It snowed here in GF and west. Friday in Gf we had about 1/2 inch but about and hour west there was 2+ inches on the ground all day Friday. Made everything very slick.


----------



## Plainsman

Three does and one buck. It's hard to get over that predatory instinct, and I always see better bucks after I get mine.

[siteimg]2831[/siteimg]


----------



## cbass

145 4x4???????????

that is a huge 4x4, would have liked to see that one, had to be some shrink on him!!


----------



## Johnny

I was out saturday and sunday, saturday I seen 1 doe . Sunday I seen 2 doe run out in front of me after about 7 hours in the field but they didnt stop. I did have a buck run towards me  , would have been a good shot but no buck tag :x . I did come across a dead 6 point buck in the field that was left that looked like it was there since friday. made me mad being left too much of a waste. :******:


----------



## Dedeye

OK, let's hear it....With a nickname like "Dedeye", you'd think I would never miss...well, after climbing a butte, and seeing a decent mule buck standing there 100 yrds away, looking at me, I MISSED....plain and simple! I am hunting 4C around Grassy Butte, didn't see a whole lot of bucks, lots of Does. Didn't see any wall hangers, live or dead. My hunting partner did get a respectable 4x4. Biggest we ended up seeing, live or dead. Only saw one buck with any does, rest were by themselves or with another buck. Hopefully my blisters will heal by this weekend so I can give it another go. Good luck everyone.


----------



## djleye

OK Seabass, I was just guessing, I never measured him.
Upon further review of many pictures this morning I would say that I over estimated. Point being, he was the biggest 4 x 4 that I have ever seen but upon looking at several pictures he obviously wasn't 145. Sorry, but I would bet that he would score at least 135!!

He was not very much smaller than this 143 deer.

[siteimg]2839[/siteimg]


----------



## Niles Short

Passed 5 total bucks on Fri and Sun the nearest one was no more than 20-30 ft while I was laying in a soil bank SUn morn. That was a 4x4 mabe 14 in with short 4-6 tines. Preety cool though stuck around for 3-4mins. Finally saw a decent one 510 PM Sun eve came out real late and ****** around a doe that was not interested but stayed next to the bottom. Preety sure he was the same one I came close to a few times last year during muzzleloader. Definitly no dummy---game on!


----------



## Norm70

Plainsman and Huntin,

Where were you at?? Looks like alot of snow?? Must of been quite a bit north of J-town?


----------



## huntin1

Norm70,

Plainsman and I were NW of New Rockford, lots of snow on opening day. It disappeared over the weekend, by Sunday it was almost completely gone.

huntin1


----------



## Lvn2Hnt

We're up north of Goodrich and they got quite a bit, but again, most is gone now. The melting snow and mucky roads/fields made hunting a tad challenging and my boots suffered a bit. But, it was nothing a little cleaner and some waterproffing couldn't take care of. I think I really torked the car wash places off when I brought both our hunting rigs in.


----------



## ND decoy

Passed on 15 whitetail bucks the first day and half. A couple of them were 3x3 and small 4x4 basket bucks but a couple of them were close to shooters and one them was a young 5x5 but I passed on them so they could grow up for next year. When I finally saw the big one, over 150 easily I took a big swing and a miss. My first shot was at 292 (range finder) and the second was about 350. He didn't hold still to range him on the second shot. The first shot was just trotting along and the second one he was just flat out moving. I think he even found a gear that he didn't know he had. I saw him the next day but this time he kept a lot more distance between us.

Our total was 15 deer. 5 muley bucks and 4 whitetail bucks and 6 does. Had a lot of fun and made a few new stories.


----------



## Shooter

I'm finally gonna get my chance this weekend. I have a late season tag here in 2B. It was fun to go out with some guys last weekend but I can't wait to get my turn to do the shooting. Got a good spot set up to do some rattling on friday morning. It's about a half mile from a corn field that was taken off this week. Hopefully it'll produce something. Anyways, good luck to those who also have second season tags and those still lookin for their buck this weekend!


----------



## KEN W

Filled my doe tag last night after school.Now if the rut would get going,I might be able to get a decent buck.Have not seen one decent buck with a doe yet.The bigger bucks we saw were alone.


----------



## sierra03

Filled my doe tag saturday. i didnt even take pics, she took the 243 100gr. in the ear and out the cheek. Not a good glamour shot, but an excellent 80 yard on the run shot!! The shot placement made a great weekend, I didnt have to watch any misery.


----------



## WingedShooter7

Ahh, dont you just love hunting. I do too. Well particualry this day i enjoyed it but not the weather. We got to the praire unit we were hunting and looked out on the fields and saw some does. A couple of 3 points a 4 point and alot of heck more does. Well anyways, my dad and I decided to walk to where we saw a very nice 6by6 last year and we were walking and the damn wind was 50 mphs....and it was cold. Some grouse got up as we were entering the draw, we saw a 3 point nothing to get excited about. Then we got back to the truck had a roll and some juice and it started raining gall dang its like a hurricane out there. But then it stops and me and my dad walk to another draw and were walking i see a doe and stop, she goes over the hill and we keep on walking when all of a sudden we see about a Wide 3 point buck walk over the hill and a doe about 30 yards away next to the fence. We hunker down and wait for her to go over into the draw so we could look at the buck again. We get over the draw, and it starts pouring. My glasses fog up my scope fogs up my dads binoculars fog up. We can see a buck but cant tell what he is so we go back to the truck. We sit there and i have another roll ( man they were delcious) and then the group of about 15 deer we see run right by the truck and we can now see the buck he is a REAL REAL WIDE 4by4 dark horns massive body. I said i want to shoot him. So me and my dad walk and walk so we can get in front of him. Well turns out we were behind them and when we get up there this first buck we saw is a 3 by 1 messed up deer, and a doe just look at us for about 10 minutes just staring and then that big buck and about 10 other does run up the hill and are about to get the heck outta there. My dad says shoot em, so i pull up my .243 and pull the triggar. He drops like a stone, we go down and make sure hes dead. Turns out i shot him right in the skull and the bullet exited through his eye. 4 by 4, real nice deer i like him hes actually wider than my deer last year which was a 5by5. We took a few pictures which i will post as soon as i can in another thread, then loaded him onto a game cart and pulled her for a good hour to the truck. Then field dressed him, and loaded him into the pickup and had lunch. Didnt get another deer the whole day but it was a good day. The next day my grandpa shot a doe, but he passed up a nice 5by5.

Other than that were going back next weekend.....good look to those of you that are going out soon :beer:


----------



## Ande8183

I shot a nice 4x4 that scores 148, He has 12 inch back tines, 24 inch main beams, and a 20" spread.


----------



## GooseBuster3

Leaving in the morning with my buddy. Hopefully Ill get him on a big one!!

I cant wait!!!!!!!!!!! 8)


----------



## Niles Short

still waiting -- glassed 11 bucks last week and passed 5 that came within range 3 being in the 15wide range with two no more than 20 yds (kinda like catch and release). Lady friend took her first 15 in 4x4 with 2 half inch kickers and 5 inch beams, pretty sure was one I passed last week, big body with some dandy back straps. She said "how is this one?" Not bad at all I replied real decent first deer -- good deer for most anyone. Perfect shoulder liver shot from a single shot/break open .280 walked 20 feet and dropped.
I did spot a dandy Fri in the spotting scope that did not comr out of the cattails untill at laeast after I left at closeing time. I t was interesting he sat in the rushes and kept a basket rack in front of him the whole time (it appeared the basket was a look out --never saw that before. They were bedded together and the basket came out half an hour before quitting time and did not wander 10 feet past the big guy. Have not seen the big guy since hope he is getting some nooky and will come back instead of being in some road hunters pickup box


----------



## pballer717

:sniper:


----------



## WingedShooter7

nice deer man!


----------



## pballer717

thanks


----------



## Niles Short

Nice deer but where is the tag?


----------



## blacktop

i got a gross 160 class(i think) 5x6 buck on opening day, but i dont know how to get pics up so i guess you cant see it


----------



## deafishunt

I got nice buck 5x5. I tried to use antler rattle on eveing. I saw first doe entered out of trees and stopped to rattle. 
I watched other spike buck and two does went out. 
I prayed lord "Please bring big buck to here" However deer's behavior acted like alarm and sharing other place. I looked where are deer looking for.
My jaw dropped down that big buck ran toward does. I shot buck down 40 yds. I jumped and jumping like say YAHOO....

[siteimg]2954[/siteimg]


----------



## spoiler92

deafishunt, great looking Buck!! Will be hoping for one kinda like that maybe next year, if I get drawn next year.

Spoiler92


----------



## Niles Short

Nice deer patience pays off


----------



## Quackkills9

> Nice deer but where is the tag?


Well for me, I wouldnt want my tag to be in the picture, it gets in the way, so I would tag it after the Picture shots. I assume he did the same. :beer:


----------



## micdundee

Here is the 5x5 I shot this year it grosses 171 1/8".


----------



## Duck Commander

micdundee, not to start anything but did you shoot that with your bow. I see you have that pic posted on fishingbuddy and I can see some orange in the background. The tag also looks like your gun tag. Just curious


----------



## pballer717

yea i just waited to tag after the pictures.


----------



## deafishunt

Niles Short said:


> Nice deer patience pays off


 Yes, Its worth to be patient and sitting for two hours, was perfect against windy. 
The deer can't scent me on little hill and enjoyed to watch bucks rut about 1000 yds.
I think antler rattle should work because I found scape near me. Maybe buck heard rattle and got mad 
because he might think other buck stolen his girlfriends. 
I seem big buck ran toward me quickly. I shot him down for good.. I will measure my buck's antlers.


----------



## micdundee

Duck Commander said:


> micdundee, not to start anything but did you shoot that with your bow. I see you have that pic posted on fishingbuddy and I can see some orange in the background. The tag also looks like your gun tag. Just curious


DC,

Totally legit question no problem. The people behind me are my dad and brother. After I had shot him I called them, they were out gun hunting, to help me drag the deer out. The reason for the tag I didnt take the gun tag off the backing. I like to have some sort of reminder of the year in the photo so I wrapped the gun tag around the horn so I could tell the year. The picture here was taken when I got him back to the barn. I like to take a picture in front of the old barn every year with my deer. Its kind of like a tradition for me.


----------



## blacktop

thanks to pballer717 i got some pics of my buck up for you guys to see. i got this one opening day, about a 150 yard shot. my biggest yet! 

http://i29.imagethrust.com/i/77729/picture054.jpg

http://i28.imagethrust.com/i/77728/picture049.jpg

http://i26.imagethrust.com/i/77727/picture050.jpg


----------



## SnakeyJake1

I was down in Fort Ransom on Friday after an afternoon of chasing pheasants and stopped in the local watering hole. That morning a guy brought in a 27 point non-typical!!! They figured it had over 30 but had broken a couple off. I'm hoping to see it again tomorrow night at the annual, big buck measuring contest. If I get some pics I'll post em.

By the way.... got my 5x7 tonight with about 10 minutes left in the season. Pictures to come soon! Another Great Season!


----------



## HonkerExpress

Was out on Sunday night just to see what made it through the year, I knew I should have waited and passed on the 6x6 I shot, I saw an absolute monster, gonna have to try to get him with the bow over thanksgiving vacation from work, lol. I will hopefully get a shot at one of the 4 bucks that I saw on Sunday night. I guess sometimes it pays to wait until the last weekend, lol. My mistake, haha.


----------



## Niles Short

Hey Bittner nice buck but whats with that smile? are you squeezing off those 2 eggs, toast and hash browns you had for breafast?


----------



## blacktop

after my ol'man took about a dozen pics. my enthusiastic smile went to aahhh....whatever that is haha


----------



## Ande8183

Seasons went pretty good for me. Got a nice 4x5 with 7 inch bases with the bow, shot another 4x5 with the rifle that had 12 inch back tines, and got a 5x5 with a 17 inch spread with the muzzeloader


----------



## riblet

I shot a 150 class 3x2. Just kidding I got a 140 5x6.


----------



## sportsaholic07

well where I hunt there isn't much for big deer but there are a lot of small ones....me and my family got 35 this year

EDIT: forgot to mention that we are able to get as many deer as we want leagally....we live in one of those expanded zones...13$ a doe and 33$ a buck


----------

